# Savage Axis MOD



## greatwhitehunter (Jan 10, 2012)

So I picked up my new Savage Axis 22-250 the other day and just now made a modifacation to the trigger. I was reading around and found a nice how-to video on youtube on how to snip the coils on the spring in the trigger well... well I went ahead and did it myself and only took off about a coil and half. After re-assebling the gun the trigger felt MUCH better!.. Had a question though for any one that has done this mod before on the axis. I would like to get the trigger as perfect as possible and was wondering how many coils I could clip before it would cause a problem??... Open to any suggestions that anyone has on how to make it better


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I only took off a little more than 1 and a half. I didnt want to cut any more and risk it being to much.


----------

